# ATi Tool and Nvidia cards, how well does it detect errors?



## shoman24v (May 31, 2005)

How well does it detect errors vs when detecting errors on an ATi card?


----------



## djbbenn (May 31, 2005)

It can only support some of the nvida cards so I don't know how well it detects. It should be the same for nvidia cards it does work on though. 

-Dan


----------



## gR3iF (May 31, 2005)

hm do the nvi cards a swith for atitool or do they run still in 2d mode?
then it would be slow and so on


----------



## Gzero (May 31, 2005)

Nope I think it switches when I oc I notice the improvement, only prob is if I oc when atitool is active, window showing but not detecting, the thing crawls to a halt and I have to sit and close almost every thing(ie drivers oc page and atitool) then start it back up again. There shouldn't be a difference in detecting as it uses the cpu to calculate for any mistakes (correct if wrong please).


----------

